# (H) Space Marines (W) £££



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have 4 10 man squads of space marines, a 4 man squad, 2 sergeants and an old space crusade tactical marine all up for sale, they have all been stripped, and are complete so are ready just to be painted up, please feel free to pm me with offers, will post pictures asap, pm me with any questions you may have
Chris


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

updated with pictures


----------

